# Lunar eclipse



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The wind chill was down to 4F when I took this shot, and I decided I was going to go back inside. Anyone in a warmer place get any nice full eclipse shots?


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

Wow what camera did you use to capture such a high quality photo like this?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

dbonline said:


> Wow what camera did you use to capture such a high quality photo like this?


Thanks, I shot it with my Nikon D500 with the Tamron 70-210mm f/4 lens, mounted on a tripod.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I went out about this same time and didn’t see any red coloring, so didn’t bother to take pictures.  I understand the color got more reddish later when the whole moon was eclipsed.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I went out about this same time and didn't see any red coloring, so didn't bother to take pictures. I understand the color got more reddish later when the whole moon was eclipsed.


The red only showed up in post-processing, when I boosted the shadows and decreased the highlights.


----------

